# Tsh



## KPalmi24 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello all

I saw an endocrinologist last month after recent blood work revealed I was super hyper with a tsh of .01 with both types of antibodies. I have been on methimazole 5mg for 6 weeks and had new blood work completed today. My free t3 and t4 went back to normal ranges but my tsh is now a 32. I will be calling the doctor tomorrow but was curious what treatment is for a high tsh and normal t3 and t4


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It sounds like you switched to hypo and are are too much anti-thyroid meds. I don't know much about being hyper but we have some great posters who will be around soon!


----------



## KPalmi24 (Jul 28, 2017)

Would they change my dose or change meds?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would assume they'd change your dose, but I've never been on that kind of medication.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> with both types of antibodies.





> curious what treatment is for a high tsh and normal t3 and t4


Can you update your signature so we know your history please? Also, if quoting new labs can you please post actual lab result with range. I'm a lab junkie and "normal" doesn't register with me.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------

